# Thompson Center Encore.



## Cambo (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like any Opinions on the Thompson Center Encore Rifle with interchangable barrels. I am a reloader. I shoot calibers .22, .22- 250, .270 & .300 mag. in modern, also .32, .50 Cal. and .62 cal. in primitive flintlock. I like the Idea of the scopes permanatlly attached to the barrels. Apparantly I can buy a 12 gage slug barrel for it also. 
Being I've been shooting flinters most of my life I tend to be a one shot shoter. I would like opinions on the encore's accuracy & workmenship or anything else that would help me.

Thank You.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't have any encors as of yet, but I do have several contenders both in handgun and rifle configeration. If the encor shoots as well as the contender, I think you will be well served by this gun. I started out with one contender, now I have 5 frames and 7 handgun barrels, and 3 carbine barrels. It can become addictive.


----------



## fishigan (Oct 20, 2005)

I purchased a stainless action Encore / walnut stock with the 308 pistol barrel. I also have rifle stocks and the 209 x 50 muzzle loader and a 24 inch .260 Remington barrel.
I reload for every firearm I have except an sks cause ammo for it is cheap. Anyway I went to the Encore mainly cause my son is a lefty and the Encore is ambi friendly. He uses his LH Savage 7mm08 most of the time. When he is older I hope he appreciates the Encore. For someone that feels confident hunting with a single shot the Encore is as sweet as it gets. I put Leupold quick release bases on my barrels with the Leupold rings on my scope. I use the same scope on all barrels and have found that I only need to adjust slightly vertical . I've recorded the vertical adjustment dope and it's so reliable that it really is not necesarry to shoot after changing the scope, although I always do as I can shoot out to a half mile off my back porch.
When I first shot the .260 I got minor vertical strings on target . Called TC (very friendly gun tech) suggested slight sanding of forearm WALLA. The .260 shoots clover leafs at 100 and has dropped 220 + lb deer out to 270 yards.
I'm thinking about getting a big bore barrel, maybe 358 Win or 444 Marlin just for grins. TC Encore is worth every cent to me.
Best Regards


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.444 marlin is a beast I used to have a lever gun and its hard to find something it will not shoot throught. But long range is its weakness!


----------

